# How much food?



## dale (Apr 26, 2013)

I feed my 5 month old spoo 3 1/2 cups of puppy kibble a day in 3 meals. He weighs 28.6 lbs. I can feel his ribs and hips and I know they don't start filling out until their a year but I was wondering if I am feeding him enough? He doesn't seem hungry between meal times but I was curious: how much did you weed your 5 month old spoo? Also how do you measure their height? Thank you


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

What food are you feeding? The bag should have specific amounts of kibble to feed for different weights


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

My spoo just turned 6 months. I feed her 3 cups a day of wellness or blue adult. Plus half a can of wellness core. She's a very fit 44lbs. The vet commented yesterday on how big of a standard she may end up being. Surprising since her parents fall in normal spoo size range.


----------

